# Questions about the-NEW and IMPROVED-VWL



## icydog (Feb 24, 2017)

I have a few questions if you don't mind: 

(1) Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge= Boulder Creek Resort? Yes? No? 

(2) if yes, can owners at VWL use their points for the newly constructed Boulder Creek rooms at 11 months? 

(3) What's Copper Creek? Will it be part of the present VWL? Will it have its own point structure? 

Thanks
Marylyn


----------



## bnoble (Feb 24, 2017)

BRV (Boulder Ridge Villas) == the old VWL
CCVC (Copper Creek Villas & Cabins) == the new VWL

AFAIK, they will be treated as separate resorts, so no reciprocal 11 month bookings. Point structure not completely known but DVCNews had the maximum reallocation values. Studios through 2BRs at CCVC have the same maximum reallocation values as the existing BRV. Grand Villas and Cabins are higher.

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...eek-villa-details-point-requirements-and-more


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Feb 28, 2017)

From what I am hearing, Bnoble is correct. The former VWL now known as Boulder Ridge Villas at WL, will be a separately deeded resort from the upcoming Copper Creek Villas. So 2 separate home resort priorities. They look nice, WL is one of my very favorite WDW resorts to see at Christmas. I've heard good things from a couple of acquaintances that were able dine at the soft opening of Geyser Point restaurant (they work for Disney). Good comments from them.  I'm excited to see the new villas!


----------



## dundey (Mar 6, 2017)

I own at VWL now Boulder Ridge Villas.  The above info posted by bnoble & southerngirl are correct.


----------



## Serina (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm confused...with the exception of the cabins, are they (Boulder Ridge Villas and Copper Creek Villas) both located in or attached via walkway to the Wilderness Lodge?

What's the difference between the two?


----------



## bnoble (Mar 12, 2017)

Serina said:


> I'm confused...with the exception of the cabins, are they (Boulder Ridge Villas and Copper Creek Villas) both located in or attached via walkway to the Wilderness Lodge?
> 
> What's the difference between the two?



Boulder Ridge == the "old" VWL, housed in the standalone building connected to the main Lodge building via covered walkway.
Copper Creek == the cabins, plus the conversion of one wing of the main Lodge building from hotel rooms to DVC units.


----------



## Serina (Mar 12, 2017)

bnoble said:


> Boulder Ridge == the "old" VWL, housed in the standalone building connected to the main Lodge building via covered walkway.
> Copper Creek == the cabins, plus the conversion of one wing of the main Lodge building from hotel rooms to DVC units.



Thank you. Very helpful!


----------



## DVC Mike (Mar 16, 2017)

Confused with the new names for the two DVC resorts at Wilderness Lodge? This diagram might help.


----------



## Serina (Mar 16, 2017)

DVC Mike said:


> Confused with the new names for the two DVC resorts at Wilderness Lodge? This diagram might help.
> 
> View attachment 3472



This is wonderful...and very helpful. Thanks for posting!


----------



## icydog (Jun 8, 2017)

Serina said:


> This is wonderful...and very helpful. Thanks for posting!


The diagram IS very helpful but I wonder why Disney Vacation Club in their wisdom made Copper Creek a separate resort.  
AKV has the same two configurations (except for the cabins of course) and they just made two resorts under the same umbrella.  This is confusing.  Even at SSR the Treehouse have the same resort name.


----------



## cayman01 (Jun 8, 2017)

icydog said:


> The diagram IS very helpful but I wonder why Disney Vacation Club in their wisdom made Copper Creek a separate resort.
> AKV has the same two configurations (except for the cabins of course) and they just made two resorts under the same umbrella.  This is confusing.  Even at SSR the Treehouse have the same resort name.



Agreed. They should have just kept it all as VWL. I was there yesterday and I knew there were changes happening. I am a DVC fan but it is just too rich for my blood. Anyway, I had no idea they were converting part of the hotel to Villas and such. I thought it was going to all be separate. And I saw the point charts. Gulp!!! 

Geyser Point was very nice. I can see that place being absolutely packed during football season. Especially during the cooler months. Nice menu. A bit pricy ($14 for a burger?) but it all looked good. The cabins are right on the water. I'm waiting for the first news story of somebody walking out on the screened in porch and seeing a gator lying in the grass on the other side of the screen.


----------



## chalee94 (Jun 8, 2017)

icydog said:


> The diagram IS very helpful but I wonder why Disney Vacation Club in their wisdom made Copper Creek a separate resort.
> AKV has the same two configurations (except for the cabins of course) and they just made two resorts under the same umbrella.  This is confusing.  Even at SSR the Treehouse have the same resort name.



trying to sell points for big money with less than 25 years left till the 2042 expiration for BRV?  that would be more difficult IMO...


----------



## icydog (Jun 9, 2017)

chalee94 said:


> trying to sell points for big money with less than 25 years left till the 2042 expiration for BRV?  that would be more difficult IMO...


They could have offered an upcharge for a later expiration date to present VWL owners-- and then sold the new points (from DVC the developer) with that later expiration date..

That's how it was done at OKW. Owners were given the opportunity to extend their contracts to 2056 if they wanted to do that.  But every point sold by DVC has that 2056 expiration date.


----------



## chalee94 (Jun 9, 2017)

icydog said:


> That's how it was done at OKW. Owners were given the opportunity to extend their contracts to 2056 if they wanted to do that.  But every point sold by DVC has that 2056 expiration date.



I'm an OKW owner - believe me, I know.  The OKW extension was a trainwreck.  Most of us preferred to buy a small resale immediately for pts we could use immediately rather than pay an extension fee at that time for pts we couldn't use for several decades.  Those who extended for $15-25 per pt found out their resale advantage over a 2042 contract was only a few dollars.  Some OKW owners didn't like the legal terms of the extension and are even holding out for a free extension...

There is a reason OKW has been the only extension offered by DVC - it didn't work and exposed a number of issues with other possible extensions. I would not expect another DVC extension offer any time soon...


----------



## icydog (Jun 9, 2017)

I know.  When I bought my new Old Key West contracts I bought contacts that ended in 2057.  But my previously owned (and later sold when my husband died) OKW points had an expiration date of 2042.  I saw no reason to pay for the extension when it was offered.   But as a buyer,  I made sure I bought the extended points. 

In the case of VWL, I think a better roll out would have solved the need for two separate resorts in the same location.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jun 13, 2017)

Agree with @chalee94 and @icydog - OKW extension was generally poorly received, thus why DVC avoided it here.  Also, there are just as many folks who would be mad that CCV buyers could book their beloved VWL (BRV) as VWL folks miffed they can't book CCV at 11 months.  Generally, people either prefer being in the lodge or away from it -- two separate groups who each want their 11-month advantage at their distinct resort.  To Disney's credit, the point structure remains the same, so owners of each can easily book the other at 7 months.


----------

